# Help Identifying Triggerfish



## Ryhiem (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I was hoping for some assistance in identify a triggerfish. I acquired him yesterday from a coworker. Pretty sure I saved his life because the water from my coworkers tank was yellow and had a very strong odor. Anyways here's a few pics. He is currently placed in my sump because I don't know what temperament he has. Sorry about the pics, haven't cleaned my sump recently.


----------



## Ryhiem (Jan 23, 2014)

Found it out. black/Indian trigger.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I was going to say Hawaiian. Thanks for saving it. They do have large tank requirements, like 180 gallons or greater. What is he in now?


----------



## Ryhiem (Jan 23, 2014)

As of this moment he is in my 55g sump, same size of tank he was taken out of. Im running a 125 but not sure if I want to risk putting him in there as I heard their temperament can be hit or miss. He's out swimming around, hasn't eaten yet. I may just end up finding a good home for him, preferably not my lsf.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Melichthys genera are generally less aggressive or destructive and some may even be kept successfully in community or reef aquariums but be aware that they still may prey on inverts (especially crustaceans) or on smaller tankmates.


----------



## Ryhiem (Jan 23, 2014)

Turns out it is a Indian Trigger (Melichthys indicus) and not a black trigger. I had trouble identifying between the 2. The line on his lower cheek, seen in the first picture is what I've been told is the defining characteristic. Been given some warnings that the bigger these fellas get, the more destructive they are. He's probably at approx 6-7 inches. Worried about my male juvenile Blue Throat Trigger, only about 3-4 inches, was actually hoping on finding him a mate. I know adding this fella last would help with the aggression but also worried because he would be by far the largest fish in the tank.


----------

